# WANTED: 1979 Datsun 810 tail lights 2DR



## gordz88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am not sure if anyone here can help me or not, I'm after a complete rear tail light assembly for both the driver and passenger for a 1979 Datsun 810 2dr coupe. 

Is it possible to ship these parts to Australia? 

I AM WILLING TO PAY A LOT FOR THESE $$$$$$$$$$$$

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try this place, oem-surplus.com
good luck!


----------



## dnolley (Nov 7, 2011)

*I have tail lights for you*

I don't know if ever found tail lights for your 1979 Datsun, but we have the right side t.l. assembly if you are still needing one. Let us know...we have one that we are parting out. 

dnolley


----------

